# What keeps you going?



## GodIsLove (Oct 7, 2012)

Think of what keeps you going each day. No matter what 'it' is..... think of that thing and keep going. Never stop.


----------



## Razin (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm not sure exactly what keeps me going. I think about it sometimes but can't come up with a solid reason. Maybe it's not really having a choice, maybe it's a little glimmer of hope that things will get better, don't know but rolling over and dying takes too long (tried it) so I have to keep trying.


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm too scared too kill myself.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

uselessgoodfornothing said:


> I'm too scared too kill myself.


Lol.. I love how your profile picture is smiling really bright  and then you write that stuff.. It's pretty funny 

(What? it is..  Laugh a bit)


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Myself keeps me going  I choose to live and hope for a lot of stuff.. BUT I NEVER!
NEVER EVER! say to myself that I need something.. Once you start saying to yourself there is something you need. Your life goes downhill when you dont get it.. It's like being a selfish little stupid kid who needs to shut up  ya feel me


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Im too scared of dying at a young age and I want to start a family someday


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

The fact that I have no other choice but to keep moving forward. If I don't move forward, I die, and I don't want to die yet.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Music.


----------



## danielhermanson (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd like to start a family someday. To love and be loved...


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Just grit and stubbornness.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't usually give it much thought, but I think it's actually optimism about the future. Because my worst days are the ones where I'm convinced that my entire life is just doomed to be a miserable mess.


----------



## lost in my own mind (Dec 4, 2014)

i cant kill myself for two reasons.

1. Knowing my family would suffer makes it selfish.
2. I'm too much of a coward to do it anyway.


but every waking moment has become hell. I pretty much feel like whatever it is that constitutes a "person" has already long since died in me.
All that remains is this horrible physical frame I'm forced to live inside which requires food sleep and a toilet. I'm internally dead but still physically functioning.

Its really that bad.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

uselessgoodfornothing said:


> I'm too scared too kill myself.


afraid to die


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

My moms a recluse and the only method im going for requires the house to be evacuated. Her crummy existence is keeping me going ..


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh def 2pac is the only thing that keeps me going when im in these foal moods..thinking of death. hmmm 





We are all battling as dead soldiers.


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing (Sep 10, 2013)

Znuffle said:


> Myself keeps me going  I choose to live and hope for a lot of stuff.. BUT I NEVER!
> NEVER EVER! say to myself that I need something.. Once you start saying to yourself there is something you need. Your life goes downhill when you dont get it.. It's like being a selfish little stupid kid who needs to shut up  ya feel me


-.-


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

The Third Law of Robotics.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Mostly trivial things, like the new Star Wars movie. At least I'll be alive for one more year! I kid, I kid. I find humor via self deprecation to be a great way to handle myself.


----------



## Itta (Dec 4, 2013)

Music and my dreams.


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

I love life. I like taking risks and expanding my comfort zone, it amazes me how much I can do.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Znuffle said:


> *Myself keeps me going  I choose to live and hope for a lot of stuff.. BUT I NEVER!
> NEVER EVER! say to myself that I need something*.. Once you start saying to yourself there is something you need. Your life goes downhill when you dont get it.. It's like being a selfish little stupid kid who needs to shut up  ya feel me


Thats a positive , bright outlook ^^

For me, I want to live to draw another day..b/c it gives me joy ^_^


----------



## adam4991 (Mar 27, 2010)

what keeps me going is the hope that I will be able to help others with the same issues someday and family.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Kind Of said:


> Just grit and stubbornness.


This.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> Thats a positive , bright outlook ^^
> 
> For me, I want to live to draw another day..b/c it gives me joy ^_^


And here I thought I smokked to much crack, because someone had a negative dissagrement on that


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Znuffle said:


> And here I thought I smokked to much crack, because someone had a negative dissagrement on that


lolololololol XD


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm determined to beat this.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

We have this say in my family, "Things will get better". Sometimes it does.


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

What keeps me going is the hope I will get out of this vicious cycle I've built myself. What keeps me going is that I'm tired of being in the same place, same way, same state of mind every year - I'm frankly tired of it.
The thought that someday things may not be better, but easier and that I will be happier. The hope that if I am better, I will be able to make others feel better.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

My family keeps me going otherwise I would gladly kill myself


----------



## ShadowWraith (Dec 17, 2014)

I have much more ambition than readiness to give up.


----------

